# Would you/have you take/n your kids to Hooters?



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

There's a Hooters restaraunt about 1/2 a mile from where Mike works. I've never been in a Hooters and I want to go. To tell the truth, I like looking at hotties just as much as anyone, and probably more than Mike (







). Whenever I bring it up, though, Mike says no-- he says that he doesn't want his son in an atmosphere where objectifying women is okay. I understand where he's coming from, and he's actually been to a Hooters and I haven't, but I've been wondering if it'd really be a horrible experience or something I would label as "potentially damaging" or something like that.

The other day we were driving past, and their sign said "Kids Eat for 99 cents!" I was just wondering, if it's that bad, do a lot of people bring their kids to Hooters? Whaddaya think?


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmmm- I have a coupon for hooters - interested in everyone's view on this...








:


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I voted "no I haven't and no I wouldn't" for a few reasons....

If I wanted to pay too much for "okay" wings and such while looking at women in short shorts, I'd go to the restaurant at the beach. At least this way I'd get to do some swimming and relaxing.

Plus, I feel they are discriminatory (ever seen a fat chick in Hooters?). It may be their right, but I won't support it.

BUT, if it weren't for their criteria and "okay", slightly over priced food (meaning it was just a wing/seafood place with fair prices, and had diff. sized women dressed in short shorts and tight tops) then I wouldn't see the problem.

You wouldn't believe how many students in my community nursing class thought Hooters was *topless*!! My goodness, I'd definately say no then!

Kelly

PS-To clarify, I don't think Hooters is exploiting women. I do think that they give the impression that only thin women with perky boobs are pretty or worth looking at.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.


:LOL


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

nope, nada, nuhuh


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

never been there, but I wouldn't rule out taking my kids.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.









: That was classic.

I haven't voted yet but will vote "No I haven't and No I won't". I think they discriminate and I think they objectify women - I don't want to support either action nor have my boys think that I would.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont know is the food good?!

No but seriously I might take DD 15 months but not sure about 12 and 15 yo DSS's as not a good way for them to see women, on the other hand it could be a chance to talk to them about these issues. I dont know!

I have never been to Hooter's though, but I am sure my boobs would eclipse their boobs hands down right now as far as size goes lol.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Never been. Never in a million years would I go, or take my kids there. I'd sever my own foot and eat it first.

Kaly


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.

:LOL

mamag, I wore pantyhose with shorts for 4 years when I was a pom pom girl...and then later in college when I worked as a waitress/barmaid ( short shorts, high heels and tight t-shirt with suspenders.)

I have never claimed to have good taste though.









I have mixed feelings. I voted no I haven't and I won't, but truthfully, first I voted other, then changed it...

I have issues like mentioned about the criteria to work there, and issues with taking my boys someplace where the waitresses are decoration ( hard working decorations) and I just have issues with it. And oh yeah, I know this is really hypocritical of me considering my past. But now I'm a mom raising two boys who will grow up to be men...and things get a little fuzzy for me when it comes to being comfortable with sexuality or making women seem like objects.

I hear their chicken wings are good, but I've never had them or been in a Hooters.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.

LOL! Fashion faux pas!

But, I have taken my kids there many times. There's one close by and right next to the movie theatre. They like it, the waitresses are cute and friendly, the service and wings are good, there's outside, balcony dining so I can people watch to my heart's content. I have never seen any inappropriate behavior from the servers or customers.

Most of the servers are college students, so I don't mind seeing to it that they have a little cash in their pockets.

My DD wanted to go for her 12th birthday, so I took her. My ds wanted to go for his 10th birthday, so I took him.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Hooters is our absolute favorite place to go with the boys. They can be as LOUD as they want and we get tons of complements. Also for us it is a BIG plus cause it is one of the Allergy safe resturants that Zach can go to. They will let me special order for him and are extremely careful. Plus I LOVE the Buffalo Shrimp!

Sorry


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Voted no I haven't and wouldn't. I have a problem with the whole concept of Hooters. Plus I might end up in a fight with a waitress over how she's taking the advancement of women back a few dozen years by allowing herself to be objectified. :LOL


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

This thread sure is making me hungry though!


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty*
I haven't voted yet but will vote "No I haven't and No I won't". I think they discriminate and I think they objectify women - I don't want to support either action nor have my boys think that I would.









:


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Yep, we go every few months. The wings are pretty good, not the best in the world, but not bad. The ham and cheese sandwich is delicious. And like Jessica said, few, if any people mind when the kids get loud. At the one near us, they remember and really like our kids. We took ds for his 3rd b'day, the "Hooter's Girl" (they seem to prefer that term to waitress???) announced to the whole place that her "boyfriend" was turning 3, and everyone sang to him, it was hysterical. She also remembered him 6 mos later, and commented on how big he was getting.

Also, at the one near us, I don't think the standards on looks are as strict, there's fair variety of different body shapes and sizes. Not surprisingly, there are no obese women, but tall, short, very thin, slightly chubby, big boobs, small boobs, even one who was pregnant (she wore a t-shirt and slightly longer shorts). Some have their hair and makeup done so perfectly, you wonder if they are airbrushed, some look like they just rolled out of bed, brushed their hair and slapped on the uniform.

I don't have a problem explaining to my kids that everyone finds different things beautiful, and this is just one example of what some people like. Although I didn't know whether to die laughing, or die of embarrassment when Aidan winked at the "Hooter's Girl" who stopped to talk to him last time.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

we're vegetarians, so no.

but seriously, even if they served health food, probably not. it's a bar, no?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I wouldn't because my daughter's head might explode with all the choices at the boobie buffet









But seriously, nope.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I voted no, but I would. I've been once, and it's just like a sports bar. So, the waitresses are wearing skimpier outfits than most. They aren't showing more than many girls do in the summertime. It's not a political thing with me.

That said, I don't really think we'd go again, unless there was no other choice. It's not really that special of a place.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

ive seen woman wear less on the bus.. so thats not an issue..

the food aint that great... not to much for a veg... at least the one in az didnt have that much...


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

I voted no way. I've never set foot in a Hooters. If I'd had any experience at all waiting tables when I was in my 20's I wanted to apply just to sue their tails off when they didn't hire my fat arse but DH talked my closet radical feminist self out of it.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I voted no, no. It's not so much that it's any different than any other sports bar, it's that they are trying to say to the world "Boobs are what matter". And I have a huge issue with the comodification of human sexuality. I also think the "wings are great" line is like saying "I read playboy for the articles".


----------



## Lawschoolmum (Feb 12, 2005)

Never been and wouldn't take my son. Just isn't my kind of atmosphere, but if you want to you should go!


----------



## TanyaMT (Dec 17, 2003)

I voted other because we simply don't eat there. At our local one apparently the food is lousy; hence, we don't go. There are tons of places in town just as bad to their wait staff (in terms of discriminating, objectifying, etc). If the food was decent, I would probably let DS go.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Nope. Not my kind of place.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I would take mine. We don't have one anywhere near us though. The focus on boobs is not an issue at all for my family


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I did once. We were on vacation in Ft. Lauderdale and the kids wanted wings. It was early for dinner 5-ish and not crowded yet. I really don't think the kids "got it" if you know what I mean. They were younger then, 6 and 8, I think.

At 11, my dd would definitely "get it" and wrinkle her nose at what was going on.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tricia80*
ive seen woman wear less on the bus.. so thats not an issue..









my thoughts exactly!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

I took my son to Hooters when he was 5 months old. If he was thinking about boobies, he was thinking about DINNER!

I like Hooters because they have decent crab legs for $10 a pound and GREAT wings. I doubt I'd take DS when he's old enough to "get" what's going on, though.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

I went with dh and his co worker when traveling with them and took ds - he was about 20 months. I wouldn't take an older child. The food sucks and the girls aren't much to look at anyhow.
I think it would take a lot of explaining to a child- and if you endorse eating there- what would you do when your daughter wanted to work there?
Emilie


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

The poll allowed multiple choices so I voted Haven't/wouldn't and also "other". It's definitely not the kind of place that I'd want to take DS. I don't like the idea of waitresses as decorations; it's insulting to them I think (but I've never been a waitress so what do I know).
But that said, if it was a choice between Hooters and say MickeyD's I might go with the Hooters, yk?


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I love their wings. The funnything is.... we used to go to Hooters when my girls were little. Now that they are older my husband won't go with the girls in tow. But, it was ok to take our sons....... nice double standard, eh??


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tricia80*
ive seen woman wear less on the bus.. so thats not an issue..

Absolutely, and I support their right to wear as little as they want. I have no prob with boobs and butts and my kids seeing them- no problem with janet jackson's boob flashing. What I have a problem with is when it is a condition of employment.
K


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I used to work there..seriously.







: Before DH and i got married that is where I worked. Once we got married, i quit working completely and moved to hawaii. I was young and thought way differently than i do now. I have eaten there several times with my girls, mostly just to see who still worked there. I actually like the food. :LOL ANy questions about working there..shoot away.


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
Absolutely, and I support their right to wear as little as they want. I have no prob with boobs and butts and my kids seeing them- no problem with janet jackson's boob flashing. What I have a problem with is when it is a condition of employment.
K









:


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHMinHawaii*
I used to work there..seriously.







: Before DH and i got married that is where I worked. Once we got married, i quit working completely and moved to hawaii. I was young and thought way differently than i do now. I have eaten there several times with my girls, mostly just to see who still worked there. I actually like the food. :LOL ANy questions about working there..shoot away.

Well, here's one, since I've never known anyone personally who worked there....is weight and physical appearance a condition of employment?


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I've never eaten at a Hooters, although I did briefly stop at one while I was pregnant to buy a t-shirt for someone as a gag gift.

I'm not a Hooters kind of gal but even so, I wouldn't be too concerned about taking my son there if for some reason the opportunity to eat there ever presented itself. Maybe I would feel differently if he were old enough to "get it."

Quite frankly, I think it'd be kinda funny to go there JUST to see the baby's reaction to so many pairs of boobs! DH and I would be thinking about wings and the baby would just be thinking about milk! :LOL


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I probably wouldn't take my 3yo breastfed DS. He creates such a spectacle in the bra department of a store I can only imagine what he’d do at Hooters. :LOL


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion*
I probably wouldn't take my 3yo breastfed DS. He creates such a spectacle in the bra department of a store I can only imagine what he'd do at Hooters. :LOL


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

*looks down at her lopsided boobs*

There's a new Hooters a few miles up the road, I joke with dh that he should take ds (5 months old) to hooters to see what boobs look like before they are nursed on for 5+ years


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
Absolutely, and I support their right to wear as little as they want. I have no prob with boobs and butts and my kids seeing them- no problem with janet jackson's boob flashing. What I have a problem with is when it is a condition of employment.
K

Exactly. I couldn't care less if people walked around naked down the street, but the employment issue, sizist issues, and several others are why I won't patroinize Hooters.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Only for a nurse in


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I voted "No", but we just aren't big on eating at big chain restaurants. Plus, we're vegetarian so they probably wouldn't have many choices for us. My kids are too young right now to notice what type of clothing someone is wearing, but like a pp said, you see more people wearing less clothes than that in summertime. We especially do, living in a University town.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Hooters isn't kid-friendly because they disapprove of nursing there.








There was a thread a while back about this. Someone was told to leave.

Anyone remember that thread? Where was it?


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
Hooters isn't kid-friendly because they disapprove of nursing there.








There was a thread a while back about this. Someone was told to leave.

Anyone remember that thread? Where was it?

Wow, seriously? That sucks! I've bf there. Noone even batted an eye. And ds wasn't a tiny newborn either. He was over a year old, and big for his age, so he looked older. (we didn't go out a lot when he was tiny, he was just way too fussy, even while being held) I personally enjoyed the humor of the situation-- being in a resturant full of boobs on display just for decoration, while mine were being functional. But then again, I have a weird sense of humor. :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

We went with dd1 once. I didn't know about it, but it wasn't bad, iirc.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
Hooters isn't kid-friendly because they disapprove of nursing there.








There was a thread a while back about this. Someone was told to leave.

Anyone remember that thread? Where was it?

I nursed my baby/toddler there, and no one batted an eye, except for our broody waitress who was mooning over one day having her own baby. The manager even got me a regular chair when he saw me trying to nurse on those barstools they have outside.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I didn't vote because I don't know if my kids have been there. I have a FIL who I think has gone there and I think I remember the kids went with him once but I'm not sure. If I were going, I would take my kids, but I don't think I would go there. I am not into that kind of food nor into that kind of atmosphere, but if for some reason I went I would have no problem taking the kids. I take them to the beach and to pools and I am virtually a nudist around the house so it isn't something they haven't seen.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
You wouldn't believe how many students in my community nursing class thought Hooters was *topless*!! My goodness, I'd definately say no then!

I don't think topless would be any worse than the skimpy clothing that they DO wear. I think if I took my ds to a topless restaurant, he'd want to nurse constantly!!! :LOL

Actually, the main reason I voted "no" is because Hooters isn't kosher, and I somehow can't imagine a kosher restaurant opening up with those kinds of values/uniforms/reputation. Kosher restaurants are usually quite family friendly!!

Come to think of it, I CAN think of one reason to bring my kids into a Hooters- if somebody needed a restroom and that was the closest one available.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

We go and get a wing fix about every 4 months. I LOVE the wings...kids do too! IME they've been nursing friendly....even w/ me nursing a 2 y/o.

ETA: I take them there before I'd take them to get *fast food*. ANd the pantyhose/shorts comment was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

I've been there once. Went with my grandma and my aunt along with DD when she was about 14mo. We all had hot dogs







I liked it and nursed DD there. No one said a word. The waitress was really sweet and just loved dd.

j


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never been to Hooter's before. I might go with dh or friends but I would never, ever take the kids. Just seems to me that it is more of an adult place.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, a few hours and three pages. :LOL

I'm just dreadfully curious about it. I may talk to Mike about it again in the future, because I really would like to try it. It'll have to wait until after Pesach, at least. :LOL So it's a wing place/sports bar kind of deal? Like Damons, but with tighter shirts and shorts with pantyhose?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I 've never been to Hooters, but I have no objection to breasts. What I have an objection to is smoking (asthma) and bars (rowdiness and intoxication). If it's a clean restaurant then yes I would take them. If there was a bar and smoking I would not.

There's a Mexican restaurant that I like a lot but it has a bar with smoke that drifts into the non-smoking area. I don't want my kids exposed to the smoke so we have not gone for a long time.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

I would probably take my kids. I've never been so i'd like to go first just to check it out but I'm very laid back , I see nothing wrong with taking my kiddos.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

we stopped in once for take out...when ds was about 20 months old..DH took DS to get the food and I used the restroom..by the time I came out..DH had purchased a onsie with "Never wanna grow up...I love hooters!" on the front...he is 2 1/2 now and still BFing so....maybe it's true. :LOL


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emilie*
I think it would take a lot of explaining to a child- and if you endorse eating there- what would you do when your daughter wanted to work there?
Emilie

Not alot of explaining in my opinion... but that's just me. And if my daughter wanted to work there so be it. Her decision. Oh, maybe she could get me some good wings


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Well I'm a stripper, so......

yeah, I'd take my daughter.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

My daughter has been, but I didn't take her, my DH did. He went to get us wings from there and we dressed her like a Hooters Girl. She was like 9 months old.

I have eaten there and think they have good food, but mostly I get take out.


----------



## MotherEden (Dec 18, 2004)

I one a gift certificate to there in a raffle. The food was awful and the waitress sat next to my dh and was all over him. We will not be returning.

Especially after that whole Toy Yoda/Toyota thing.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emzachsmama*
I've never been to Hooter's before. I might go with dh or friends but I would never, ever take the kids. Just seems to me that it is more of an adult place.

I think this varies by individual Hooter's location. The one nearest our house is VERY kid friendly. But once when we were in another part of town, we went to a different one, and it was decidedly less so. I mean, they still had the kids menu and crayons and high chairs, but they just weren't thrilled to see us.

Oh, and if my dd wanted to work there-- I'd be mostly ok with that. Of course, I have that protective mama bear instinct that says "I don't want men ogling my baby girl!", but OTOH, they can ogle her walking down the street or at the pool just as easily so.... Eh, just bring me back some wings once in a while, and I'll be ok. :LOL


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

Nope, never have never would. Don't want my boys asking me why I don't look like those girls...LMAO!! They think mama's chunky bellie is beautiful, particularlly my mother tattoos.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandasMom*
*looks down at her lopsided boobs*

There's a new Hooters a few miles up the road, I joke with dh that he should take ds (5 months old) to hooters to see what boobs look like before they are nursed on for 5+ years

















: :LOL







:


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I consider myself to be pretty laid back, and I have a very open attitude about sex. However, Hooters just skeeves me out and I willl NEVER step foot in one. My dh's mother has a second family including two boys who are now 18 and 12, and they have taken them to Hooters regularly for years. I was shocked the first time she mentioned it. I just can't see how anything good can come of that.

ROFLMAO about the hose and shorts! They're the freaky, thick, shiny hose too. Gross!


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

I most likely wouldn't go there or take my daughter there, but there's a lot of reasons: the vegetarian choices are limited, I don't like smoke and noise, AND I don't really want to support a place that is named specifically for a part of the female body that they encourage their waitresses to put on display. I wouldn't ever fight to shut them down or be upset at those who go there, but I have X amount of money to spend on eating out, and can think of a million places I'd rather spend it. I'd rather spend my money in a locally-owned vegetarian restaurant, or in an ethnic restaurant where we can try new flavors, or even in a neighborhood diner. It helps that I live in a big city and restaurants are copious and often cheap -- I just can't imagine when I'd find Hooters the best choice.

So, I guess the issue for me is not "would I refuse to go?" but "why would I ever bother to go?"


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

I went a few months ago with Kai. It was my first time there and I was not impressed. The food was gross. I read the ingrediants on the sour cream and it had propylene glycol, which is usually put in moisterizers.







On top of that, one of the guys I was there with was making crass statements abut the waitresses @** while his wife was in the bathroom.







Also, there is too much second hand smoke. I voted other.


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

I voted "other". I've never been to a Hooter's. I live near one, but I've never had a reason to go in there. My DP doesn't like it and there's plenty of other restaraunts that we both like nearby.

So, I don't think I'd ever take DS there, but only because I doubt an opportunity will ever come up.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I voted haven't and wouldn't take my child there.
I don't feel it is appropriate environment for my child.
I'd rather spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I took my oldest daughter to Hooter's once when she was a baby, but she was to little to notice anything; either that or she was like, "Hmmm, Lunch!" :LOL The waitresses were actually really nice and then wanted me to work there







I remember thinking, k, honey, wanna see my boobs after my daughter's done nursing? She was about ready to eat when we were there so I was rather(very) engorged. So I probably looked like I had some implants or something. But they were really nice and said I looked great and you couldn't even tell I had given birth not too long ago. Now keep in mind, this was a great ego boost for a 19-year-old who felt like her youthful body was gone.

Now of course I wouldn't take my now four and two year old daughters there, not my mention DH who won't even THINK of going there! He is so wonderful, he tells me why would I want to look at them when I have alll the woman I will ever want and need right here? AWWWWWWWW!







He's the greatest.


----------



## MotherEden (Dec 18, 2004)

I also wouldnt want to make the waitresses jealous of my hot boobs.


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherEden*
I also wouldnt want to make the waitresses jealous of my hot boobs.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I used to work there and made really good money. It was a job to me and nothing more. I was hit on as much at Hooter's, as I was in the other restaurant's I have worked.
My DH and I take the kids about once a month. The food isn't bad and I still have friends who work there that take good care of us.
As for the Hooter girl signature look (uniforms)....has anyone been to a mall lately? The clothes the girls are wearing in public is what's shocking.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I voted No haven't been/wouldn't go.

I'm not overly uptight about it. DH has been there with friends for bachelor parties (much tamer than what most guys do!). I don't think I would be comfortable with the atmosphere and I wouldn't want to expose my kids to it either.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Would I? Sure.

Have I? Gee...uh....
http://www.photohost.org/gallery/dat...ters_S-med.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/dat...ona2_s-med.jpg

I love the wings and have no problem with the place.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Would I? Sure.

Have I? Gee...uh....
http://www.photohost.org/gallery/dat...ters_S-med.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/dat...ona2_s-med.jpg

I love the wings and have no problem with the place.

Love love love the pic of the little one and the waitresses!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.

Oh god.








lesslaughter


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.









That's what I'm saying. While I can appreciate the tanks I can't stand pantyhose with shorts and white socks and shoes. Horrifying!

I have taken my dc to Hooters and more than once. I see people with children there all the time. I think it's how you treat women that is important and the women who work there are treated nicely from what I can see. It's not like a skank bar with perves grabbing the women and making disgusting comments or gestures. The women wear short shorts and tanks that show cleavage. Nothing my children won't see going to a local store. Geesh, even today at the City Hall there was a young girl wearing shorts that I would have called panties! Hooters waitresses are more covered than she was. I can't keep my children from being exposed to our society. Better to join them and explain certain things than to make it forbidden and let them go figure stuff out on their own without guidance.

Besides it's fun to try and spot the hot women faster than DH. :LOL


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

mamag might have just set a new record for the number of times quoted in one thread. :LOL

never been, never going.

reasons: rather support local non-chain restaurants, don't like sports or tvs in restaurants, don't like wings, the women are a bit to sorority girl for me.


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

i voted haven't, but would. i like to show off my voluptuous curves and rack! yeah, they would never hire me because i would take all the tips!

but seriously, i guess i am a little more laid back and would rather not make a big deal over it. and besides, i like to check out the hotties just as much as the next perv!

oh, and i actually really like the wings.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfmama*
the women are a bit to sorority girl for me.









: I'm a sorority sister, but I doubt I'm the type you mean. :LOL


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh yeah...I didn't read the whole thread but saw a comment about the pantyhose and shorts...I don't know if its been mentioned, but we had to wear pantyhose for health code reasons. And the socks....well it looks even dumber to be wearing hose, no socks, and tennis shoes....so the socks were added.


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow- I am amazed at how many people responded to this. When I read the title I didn't even give it much thought and was really surprised (should not have been) at the results! I voted never have but would. I don't have any issue with it as an establishment- those girls know exactly what they are in for when they apply and if you got- might as well make some decent money for it by just haing to serve food in a tank top. The pantyhose and shorts sounds pretty bad but I hate pantyhose in any situation. I know that when I worked as a waitress, the awful uniform I had to wear more than accentuated my breasts and was form fitting in the behind as well. I didn't get any extra tips for that and had Hooters been around in my waitressing days- I would have applied ASAP! Now as a mother of a daughter and soon to a son as well- I feel the same. Would I want my daughter to work there? If she was OK with it and wasn't doing it because daddy didn't love her all her life and she was trying to get that love. Would I want my son to go? Why not? Women are the most beautiful creatures on this planet and no offense, but the young, in shape, confident women are a lot of fun to look at. Would he make some rude comments that would objectify women? Absolutely NOT because his mama and daddy will have taught him better. This thread has actually gotten me more interested in Hooters...I wonder if there is one in my neighborhood???


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

okay first of all _I_ would not eat at hooters. So, no, I wouldn't take my child to hooters. Not in a hundred f-ing million years. It's bad enough to eat all that fried crap and sit in some tacky, cheap chain. ..But to also endure disgusting objectification of women while eating saidcrap? hell no.

it's funny, I'm sitting here wondering which is worse, taking a son or a daughter into a place like that.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Doubt anything there I can eat since I don't eat meat plus people in this thread and others IRL have said its pricey. But the more I think about it the more I would die laughing since my son now 3 years old and recognizing boobies other then mine. I could hear him now MOM NURS. :LOL


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
okay first of all _I_ would not eat at hooters. So, no, I wouldn't take my child to hooters. Not in a hundred f-ing million years. It's bad enough to eat all that fried crap and sit in some tacky, cheap chain. ..But to also endure disgusting objectification of women while eating saidcrap? hell no.

it's funny, I'm sitting here wondering which is worse, taking a son or a daughter into a place like that.











Thank you. I was starting to think I was in the mothering twilight zone.
Kaly


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I would only take a child there if I was breastfeeding and I had huge boobs _and_ an opportunity to demonstrate the intended use of said huge boobs.


----------



## kayjayjay (Jul 15, 2003)

Quote:

I would only take a child there if I was breastfeeding and I had huge boobs and an opportunity to demonstrate the intended use of said huge boobs.








Interesting idea.

I voted haven't and wouldn't. We're health food nuts around here so we don't eat out much anyway, but the whole Hooters concept is really disturbing to me. People always say it's just a restaurant, but it's not, really.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it is just a restaurant with waitresses in tight outfits. They are in said tight outfits because people think breasts are nice to look at. I say big freakin' deal lol.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
I think it is just a restaurant with waitresses in tight outfits. They are in said tight outfits because people think breasts are nice to look at. I say big freakin' deal lol.









it's _just_ another way that men objectify women. and based on your response, you're just another apathetic person refusing to acknowledge that objectifying women is very, very problematic.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
it's _just_ another way that men objectify women. and based on your response, you're just another apathetic person refusing to acknowledge that objectifying women is very, very problematic.

Well, I don't think it's wrong for men(or women for that matter) to like looking at breasts. I also don't think that enjoying looking at breasts means you don't respect the person with the breasts.







If that means I am just another apathetic person then ok, I can live with that. :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
it's _just_ another way that men objectify women. and based on your response, you're just another apathetic person refusing to acknowledge that objectifying women is very, very problematic.

Um, was that really necessary? This wasn't meant to be a thread about bashing people who'd go to Hooters...


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

No I have not taken my children to Hooters, and no I will never take them there--I don't care how good their wings supposedly are. A place that sexually objectifies women to sell beer and food to oogling men is not the place for my children, for my DH (much to his dismay--says its something to do with the wings), or for me.


----------



## hippiemom2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I have taken both of my children to Hooters and would take them there again if there was one around and we actually had money. I am surprised by the amount of people who felt Hooter's was objectify women. What industry doesn't? Do you not buy Coca-Cola because of the sexy ads that not only objectify women but the men in those ads as well? I am not trying to start anything but every industry uses sex to sell its products. Granted Hooter's is more blatant about it but is that really the difference just because they are more up front about the type of establishment they are?

Plus, me and dh both like to check out chicks together so it is a great place for us. We both like boobies very much.







:LOL I don't eat much meat so I never even had the wings. I usually just get side dishes whenever we did go there. :LOL

Peace,
Shelbi


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Someday I really must check out the wings there...


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston, I just added you to my Buddy List.









Did anyone notice that the results of this survey are running a steady 70% _"No, I haven't and no, I wouldn't,"_ yet the posts here are over 3/4 in favor of patronizing Hooters. I find that very interesting.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Hooters is just trashy and gross to me. It's not just about the boob objectification or the whole problem with how they treat their waitresses, which is bad enough. It's just a yukky, tacky place, IMO. I'm definitely not sitting here thinking "Ooh, I _wish_ I hadn't joined up with the uppity women's club, becasue I sure would _love_ to eat at Hooters." Nothing about it appeals to me, except for now the idea of nursing a babe in there. :LOL


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't imagine wanting to go to Hooters myself, let alone with my family (I don't like wings and I don't enjoy bars/bar food).

But if for some reason we got it in our heads that it would be a good idea to go, I wouldn't have a problem giving a hopefully age-appropriate explanation that some people like to dress to attract attention or project a certain image.

Edited because I think that reads wrong -- I'm not trying to be judgemental -- but I can't think of a better way to phrase that.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
Well, I don't think it's wrong for men(or women for that matter) to like looking at breasts. I also don't think that enjoying looking at breasts means you don't respect the person with the breasts.







If that means I am just another apathetic person then ok, I can live with that. :LOL

I agree with this, too. Breasts can be BOTH beautiful and functional. I don't think it has to be a setback to women's rights to admit that we are the more visually attractive of the sexes.........

for the record, I have taken my son to Hooters - once for his step-brothers birthday lunch - the waitresses were very friendly and we had a fun time - but the food was over-priced and not all that great, so we've never gone back. And for those of you who have commented on the way Hooters treats their wait staff - as a former waitress, I have to say that very few restaurants treat their staff like gold, so I doubt it has anything to do with the tank tops & short-shorts.


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*







: I'm a sorority sister, but I doubt I'm the type you mean. :LOL

is there more than one kind???


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woobysma*
I don't think it has to be a setback to women's rights to admit that we are the more visually attractive of the sexes.........











Please someone else explain it, I'm tired.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
Please someone else explain it, I'm tired.

I can't. I'm exhausted.

Where's that dead horse emoticon when needed?


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by woobysma
I don't think it has to be a setback to women's rights to admit that we are the more visually attractive of the sexes.........

Please someone else explain it, I'm tired.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
I can't. I'm exhausted.

Where's that dead horse emoticon when needed?









I can't. I think it's been blown WAY out of proportion. Like nearly EVERYTHING else in the world and on these boards, it's a matter of perception and what one person thinks may not be a reflection of what others think. If that makes me apathetic about the objectification of women, then so be it. And besides, I'm pretty sure that women's rights haven't been set back by Hooters - women are working, aren't they?









My take on Hooters? It's a place to eat with assumably attractive women serving the food. Do I find that any different than many other places? No. Is it really any different than seeing people in other public places scantily dressed? No. It's a uniform. It's not objectifying because those women CHOOSE to work there, and go in knowing full well the uniform and requirements. So, would I take my kids and husband there to eat? Sure. I have no problem with it.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I always thought that Hooters was degrading to women and never thought I would go there. But, I did go a couple of years ago while I was on vacation and I have never had so much fun in a restaurant. They are over the top tacky and revel in it! The wings were fab, the "Hooters Girls" were TOTALLY fab and when I was hungry the next day I went back for more wings and HG. As a former server I was envious of how free they are with the customers. The wings are amazingly good but it is the hilarious servers who really make Hooters. We were tipsy when we went in and after a couple of beers we were laughing at the stupidest things so the HG thought we were stoned and kept coming by the table to berate us for holding out on her. Every time I tried to fill my beer from the pitcher she would appear out of nowhere, smack my hand and pour it herself. As a former server it looked like a lot more fun than "formally" kissing peoples butts all night and it looked like she was making really good tips. Which is why people serve after all. There was a table of rude guys near us and one of the other HG put them in their places so intelligently that I don't think the morons knew she was insulting them but the other tables appreciated her wit. I would have gotten canned for that where I worked.

She was thin but not scrawny and she didn't have big breasts but some of the HG did. I do get a little irritated listening to people who think it is great to be heavy but are disrespectful to people who happen to fit the "model" look. I happen to be the mother of a young girl who is very "svelte" and leggy and has been since she was a toddler, there is nothing wrong with that. Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes- I can see a restaurant like Hooters but with larger servers really taking off.

I would take my kids if I didn't think they would completely embarass me.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

yup. we took DD. She wasn't quite 2. We were on vacation in FLA. They were giving away Hooters T-shirts to kids so she is now the proud owner of an "owl shirt" . DH has been to a few of them, truthfully b/c he likes the wngs and he has told me about women of all shapes and sizes. He still laments the one he went to where the girls had on sweatshirts :LOL I don't go b/c I don't like sports TV. I don't think Hooters ONLY hires big breasted women but perhaps more of those women want to work there.

Also if you go into a local bar where they don't wear uniforms you can often find female bartenders and waitresses wearing skimpy clothes.
I don't much see the problem. They are choosing to work there and wear those clothes. There are plenty of other places to waitress if they don't want to be a scantiliy clad waitress.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I like the fun atmosphere too. The waitresses are very laid back and really do interact with you. They are not faking that they are having a good time or at least they hide it better. If a customer does or says something rude they are out. It looks like a fun place to work and that makes it a fun place to eat. I'm in the minority in the poll but that's ok. I'm almost always in the minority with everything else too. Hooter's is not an evil shameful place to me.

I'm craving chicken wings now....yet, I do prefer The Winghouse. :LOL


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matts_mamamama*
My take on Hooters? It's a place to eat with assumably attractive women serving the food. Do I find that any different than many other places? No. Is it really any different than seeing people in other public places scantily dressed? No. It's a uniform. It's not objectifying because those women CHOOSE to work there, and go in knowing full well the uniform and requirements. So, would I take my kids and husband there to eat? Sure. I have no problem with it.









I agree with this being a matter of choice. Personally, I find it MUCH more degrading to women when we, as women, paint each other as "objectified" or "anti-feminist" for choosing clothing, jobs, or activities that we don't agree with, as though anyone who doesn't agree with our view of feminism is less intelligent or unenlightened. Personally, I spend my days conservatively dressed sitting in front of a computer.... does that make me a "better" female role model for my kids? There are women on these very boards who are strippers, bartenders, lawyers, teachers - who are any of us to say who is "helping the cause" and who is "setting women back" ?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woobysma*
Personally, I find it MUCH more degrading to women when we, as women, paint each other as "objectified" or "anti-feminist" for choosing clothing, jobs, or activities that we don't agree with, as though anyone who doesn't agree with our view of feminism is less intelligent or unenlightened.
















Very well said, and I totally agree.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

We started to go to a Hooters once in Virginia, but we walked out because it was too smoky. I don't know if there are any here in Hawaii, but I'd be willing to go (thankfully, smoking in restaurants is illegal here). I don't get worked up over the vague sexuality of it; my DH thinks I've got better boobs than the Hooters girls anyway. I'd like to go to one, because I hear they've got really good buffalo wings.

Quote:

What I have a problem with is when it is a condition of employment.
It is not a condition of employment though. The unaltered uniform is actually pretty conservative. It's nothing like the orange underwear and midi shirts you see in the ads & calendars. The unaltered uniform is a t-shirt & pair of shorts, and the shorts come down to about mid-thigh. Some of the waitresses do alter their uniforms. It's something I think should be discouraged, but eh. It's their choice to do it.

As for the "look" thing...I've actually seen women of many different body types working there. I've seen petite curvy women and taller thin women, and frankly most of 'em _don't_ have the stereotypical stripper boobs everyone seems to expect.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

OK, b/c of this thread...

I went to Hooters for the first time last night! And I brought my kids, ages, 13, 17 and 19 and dd's 19 yo bf.

He had been to one before, we had not.

This was in New Hampshire.

The wait staff were almost all extremely young. Like high school and I don't mean seniors. All extremely skinny, small breasted and tiny butts, except one who may have been a C cup. Very tight orange short shorts, and I hate the color orange.

They were just a bunch of cute kids and I felt kind of like a pedophile.

My kids thought a couple of them were cute, but they were not sexy IMO, or flirtatious. We could have been in a Chilis. S said the waitstaff in the one he had been to were older and more friendly and nicer looking.

There were a dozen TVs in our room, one turned on very loud, plus music playing, and tacky sports and beer posters everywhere, and our stools were too short to wrap your legs around the cross bar and too tall to put your feet on the floor. Women were smoking at the next table. So, the ambience was not to my liking. Well, once the Red Sox came on I cheered up a little but then it was nearly time to go.

There were a few families there with toddlers and school-age kids. As well as men watching the sports. Everyone was well behaved.

Bright spot was the food was uniformly very good, if you are a carnivore. Dd and I shared a plate of a dozen raw oysters, she had a good pulled pork BBQ sandwich, S had a cheese steak, other 2 kids had wings in mild or hot, but the hot was not that hot. We could have had "911" or "3 Mile Island" hotness tho.

I ordered a Sampler Platter with wings (medium), snow crab legs, fried shrimp and peel and eat shrimp. It looked festive and tasted yummy but the crab legs were a pain to open. The wings were large moist and meaty but greasy of course.

Our fries were curly.

Glad I went to satisfy curiosity. I don't think I would go back but I would get takeout.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

As far as exploitation -- every Hooters I've ever seen has been in an area where there are other restaurants, hotels, stores, etc. There are other potential employers. I'm assuming that the women who work there do so because they want to.

I'm more worried about economically depressed areas where there are one or two major employers who can exploit their workers because the workers *don't* have anywhere else they can go.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMommy*
I voted no, no. It's not so much that it's any different than any other sports bar, it's that they are trying to say to the world "Boobs are what matter". And I have a huge issue with the comodification of human sexuality. I also think the "wings are great" line is like saying "I read playboy for the articles".


Yep, this is why I said no. Its not that the particular woman who work there are being objectified. It's that Hooters is saying that it is OK to objectify women in general. I disagree, and don't want to support with my dollars a place that thinks its ok or teach my dd's that its ok to view another human being this way.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

What bothered me about the Hooters I went to was, the kids working there were barely women. They had not acheived full growth yet, as evidenced by their tiny posteriors.

My niece in FLA worked in a chicken restaurant called

CR Chix

when she was 16. She had to wear short shorts but was allowed a baggy t-shirt.

Her best friend also age 16, worked in a sports bar, and she had to wear a cheerleader's outfit to serve grown men drinks! This seems very odd to me, using 16 yos in this manner. And yet the girls and their parents seem to think it's perfectly OK?


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woobysma*
I agree with this being a matter of choice. Personally, I find it MUCH more degrading to women when we, as women, paint each other as "objectified" or "anti-feminist" for choosing clothing, jobs, or activities that we don't agree with, as though anyone who doesn't agree with our view of feminism is less intelligent or unenlightened. Personally, I spend my days conservatively dressed sitting in front of a computer.... does that make me a "better" female role model for my kids? There are women on these very boards who are strippers, bartenders, lawyers, teachers - who are any of us to say who is "helping the cause" and who is "setting women back" ?

I don't care how grown women choose to dress. What I don't like is that the Hooters corporation requires it's _girl workers_ to dress and act in a way that fetishizes and sexually objectifies them, and this form of entertainment is open to the public, children included! I think if women are going to be fetishized then this should be limited to an adult space, and adult workers.

I used to work in a strip club, myself. When I was 18. It was a learning experience. Eventually I got sexually assaulted and quit. There is a big difference between having a grown woman (in an adult venue) serve your meal in a skimpy outfit & having a 16-year-old girl do the same thing in an all ages venue. I don't care if your whole family is there. That's perhaps even more twisted because then you're treating it like it's socially acceptable to treat women and girls this way.

I don't think Hooters should be destroyed. But I do think Hooters should not be a family establishment. It should be acknowledged as a part of the sex industry. And it should not employ children.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

If I were in the mood for some eye candy and there wouldn't be any other good food around, I might take my ds (19 mos.) to Hooters. I don't think the food is that good, though. But I wouldn't feel bad about taking him because of the uniform.

It's not like they're nude or in Playboy garb (bunny tail and all).

It's also their choice to work there, because there are many other places of employment which don't require an outfit like that (pantyhose and shorts.. oh boy!).

I do think that women are the fairer sex, and it's nice to look at women (myself included), but if there were a restaurant with men in tiny shorts showing off their biceps and abs, I could try the food


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I reject the sexist idea that women are "easier on the eyes" than men. Personally, I like looking at men more than women most times. So lets not assume that everyone wants to look at women's bodies over men's. That's not a good defense for the imbalances in the sexual exploitation of women & men.

I get so pissed when I see people acting like it's a fact that men are ugly and women are beautiful. What the eff ever!!


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagira*
It's not like they're nude or in Playboy garb (bunny tail and all).

um. how is a bunny tail and playboy logo worse than short shorts and a HOOTERS tank top? it's the same damn thing.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

My DH has taken our boys (7 and 10). It was a birthday celebration for our oldest, it was DH, the boys and a few close male friends of DH's that have known our boys for a long time.

I FREAKED inside, told my DH I didn't think it was cool that he did that. My oldest, who was the b-day boy thought it was great! They made him stand on a chair with salt shakers and dance and sing. My boys made no mention, nor did they act like they were uncomfortable of, the dress atire of the waitresses. All they talked about was how fun it was and how great the wings were.

After talking with my Mom, she thought it was funny, I calmed down.

This oldest son of mine now has a good friend in school who is a cool girl that thinks a lot like a future MDCer (she's even a vegetarian) I'm saying this because I know them going to Hooter's with their dad will not change all the good I have exposed them to as far as women go.

But DH better not do it again







:


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've never been to Hooters and I've never been to a strip club. My husband has been to both and he says that they are very very different.

I teach aquatic fitness classes and I think I wear less to work than a Hooters waitress does. I certainly don't feel exploited because I show a lot of skin at work. And I think comparing my job to a Hooters job is about as fair as comparing Hooters to sex work.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
I teach aquatic fitness classes and I think I wear less to work than a Hooters waitress does. I certainly don't feel exploited because I show a lot of skin at work. And I think comparing my job to a Hooters job is about as fair as comparing Hooters to sex work.

Chicka, wearing a swimsuit and swim cap in a pool full of old ladies is KIND OF different than working at Hooters, yes. Even if your clients get to see your rack now and then ;-) it is still not quite the same. I agree, it's not fair to compare your job to Hooters. But Hooters IS sex work. It's profitting by using women as sex objects.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think Hooters sells sex, they sell wings. The wings are brought to the tables by sexy servers, but that doesn't mean that Hooters sells sex.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

No they are most certainly selling sex. The sexy waitress is part of the package. People go there to get the so-called yummy wings served by sexy waitresses. It wouldnt be HOOTERS without the "hooters." That's the whole point! If it wasn't about sexy waitresses it would be called YUMMY WINGS. or something. But I am pretty sure that they wouldnt call it (essentially) TITS if that wasn't part of the deal.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
No they are most certainly selling sex. The sexy waitress is part of the package. People go there to get the so-called yummy wings served by sexy waitresses. It wouldnt be HOOTERS without the "hooters." That's the whole point! If it wasn't about sexy waitresses it would be called YUMMY WINGS. or something. But I am pretty sure that they wouldnt call it (essentially) TITS if that wasn't part of the deal.









:


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I don't like chain restaurants as a rule, and to my knowledge there is not one close by to us, so I've never been to one.

However, I bear Hooters no malice.

Nor do I think that it is the worst offender at objectifying women. Nor do I think that it exploits women. Of course, please understand, most of my "professional" life has been spent working in childcare (with a few stints into habilitation counseling and corrections), and personally I feel that the childcare field is more sexist, exploiting, and derogatory towards women than even the most chauvanist CEO of Hooters could ever DREAM of being in his/her restaurants.

So, for me, no big deal. I think people get way too hung up on a sideshow, while ignoring more widespread and insidious abuse. Because even if all restaurants were PC, you'd still have Wal-Mart and the childcare corporations, and franchises like Merry Maids--all of which are notorious abusers and take advantage (and have a vested interest in doing so) of women's general place in society. When I see groups mobilizing in a public way to unionize child care workers, then I will listen to talk about how anyone who doesn't think Hooters is a big deal is supporting the patriarchy.

There's precious little consumer goods these days that are NOT sold with sex. Heck, even parenting mags are full of it (eff your husband, even if you don't feel like it, or else you deserve it when he leaves you. Because men just can't adjust to parenting, YOU are responsible for smoothing the way, blah blah blah barf).

I guess I would prefer to have the policy stated right up front and in your face, than to have similar rules in a bar/restaurant that pretends to be better. The more hidden a policy like that is, the worse off the employees.

I still try to patronize mom and pop restaurants, though, and try not to eat out very often anyway. My hackles do get a little raised though, when it is implied that just because I don't care as much about one restaurant chain which I see as a scab rather than a deep infected wound that I am somehow ambivalent about how women are treated or that I don't care about feminism. That is a crock of bullhockey. It's easy to pick on an easy target. But I sure as hell didn't have women's groups (or even declared individual feminists) beating down my door to help me when I was trying to get info about unionizing or even informally organizing MY exploited, 99.9 percent female workplace. And trust me, your average child care worker will not make a Hooter's waitress salary, even if they strut around in a thong (they might get arrested though!).

So, it makes it really hard for me to feel sorry for Hooters' waitresses. And it makes it even harder for me to feel sympathetic towards thinking that I must think that Hooters is the end of the world for female progress.

Still wouldn't go there. Actually, no, I take that back. I might go there to tick someone off. Nah.

Actually, I'm just too darn cheap.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.

I have not read any of the other posts because this nearly killed me. I have been reading message boards for a looooong time and I think this may be the funniest thing I have ever seen. I.am.dying.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
I think people get way too hung up on a sideshow, while ignoring more widespread and insidious abuse. Because even if all restaurants were PC, you'd still have Wal-Mart and the childcare corporations, and franchises like Merry Maids--all of which are notorious abusers and take advantage (and have a vested interest in doing so) of women's general place in society. When I see groups mobilizing in a public way to unionize child care workers, then I will listen to talk about how anyone who doesn't think Hooters is a big deal is supporting the patriarchy.

You are making excellent points, and I most definitely agree about the disgusting abuses in other forms of employment, and labor's ineffectiveness (though can it really be called that when it seems they aren't even trying?) in unionizing childcare, housework, etc. A great resources on this would be Global Woman by Barbara Ehrenreigh and Arlie Hochschild -- well, and Nickel and Dimed by Ehrenreich. I was also surprised that noone (that I noticed) made the point about chains versus independently owned restaurants/places of business.

But.

That's not what this thread is about. The OP didn't ask about Crap-Mart employees needing all sorts of public assistance, or daycares workers making minimum and working beyond their paid hours when the parents don't come, or any of the other really horrible things that are happening in today's workplace -- though those would all make great thread topics. This thread's about Hooters, and there have been a tiny minority of posters making excellent, thoughtful, well-reasoned, extremely patient critiques concerning why they would not bring their children there.

Why should your support of that critique hinge on the presence or absence of external groups mobilizing to unionize the childcare sector? Can't both suck?


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
personally I feel that the childcare field is more sexist, exploiting, and derogatory towards women than even the most chauvanist CEO of Hooters could ever DREAM of being in his/her restaurants.

even if all restaurants were PC, you'd still have Wal-Mart and the childcare corporations, and franchises like Merry Maids--all of which are notorious abusers and take advantage (and have a vested interest in doing so) of women's general place in society.

When I see groups mobilizing in a public way to unionize child care workers, then I will listen to talk about how anyone who doesn't think Hooters is a big deal is supporting the patriarchy.

But I sure as hell didn't have women's groups (or even declared individual feminists) beating down my door to help me when I was trying to get info about unionizing or even informally organizing MY exploited, 99.9 percent female workplace. And trust me, your average child care worker will not make a Hooter's waitress salary, even if they strut around in a thong (they might get arrested though!).

So, it makes it really hard for me to feel sorry for Hooters' waitresses. And it makes it even harder for me to feel sympathetic towards thinking that I must think that Hooters is the end of the world for female progress.

Wow. So...if I understand correctly, you're saying that child care workers have it far worse than Hooters waitresses. And because you're not seeing a feminist revolution happening in child care, you can't care about this issue.

Furthermore, (if I understand you) you're saying that we, who dislike the sexist Hooters chain, are demanding that this issue become the forefront issue of the movement, that we are assigning a lower priority to all other womens issues.

Is this an accurate description of what you are trying to say? Because it doesn't really make sense to me. Like Bleu said, there are plenty of issues. The levels of urgency vary. But this is a thread about _HOOTERS_...which explains why we're focused on it.....


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

No.

But mostly b/c I don't want them exposed to bad food. And that little thing about objectifying women is secondary.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu*
Why should your support of that critique hinge on the presence or absence of external groups mobilizing to unionize the childcare sector? Can't both suck?

Oh no, both DO suck. But I take umbrage at some of the snide and patronizing remarks about people who DON'T think (on the grand scale of things) that Hooters is a big deal.

It is a tacky restaurant chain that is overpriced and has a sophomorish lure to get some publicity and to build a niche. In my life, it rates a so what. Now, if others are extremely upset, then they have every right to be, and I can see why they are upset BUT when it devolves into people implying that me not caring about this one stupid chain means that I am anti-feminist then I call BS. I call BS big time.

I wouldn't, incidentally, fork over my $$ to go see cute men wait tables in speedos either (though the thought of guys wearing health dept. regulation pantyhose is kind of fun, to me anyway). Not even if I could buy a "BALLS" t-shirt to commemorate it. (I wonder what mascot that would be?) And I would think it was just as gimmicky and tacky too. I think the Outback, with the fake/outdated Australian lingo is tacky (and it's overpriced) too (and I'm sure that most real Australian people would roll the eyes like I roll my eyes at Hooters. And maybe, they might actually like the coconut shrimp or whatever heart-stopping appetizer they've invented since 2000, the last time I went to one). And the last commerical I saw (awhile ago) was pretty "meat market" sexual overtones too (I guess they thought they were being good though, since it was the women customers sexually harrassing the men?).

I feel annoyed that there was a tone of "OMG if you don't hate HOOTERS you are too stupid/ignorant/blind to be feminist" creeping into the thread. Or that if someone went to Hooters or didn't have particularly strong feelings about it, then they were insulting women just as much as some leering drooling guy at a peep show.

I did not start the thread spinning off into Hooters and anti-women territory. I responded to the OP and that issue though. I freely admit to being grumpy about this issue, because as I said, I hear crap like this all the time from people who claim to be feminist, but got laughed in my face or brushed off when I appealed to who I thought were my "sisters" for help on a very real issue that DOES hurt a lot of women on both sides of the professional fence. I get POed when I see such indignation on a wide scale about a sideshow yet near silence (or better yet, BLAME) about an issue that harms a great deal more women (as well as keep them in their "place")when all is said and done.

I respect that other people get offended by Hooters. I see nothing especially wrong with that. But they should also respect that some people that AREN'T particularly offended by it PERHAPS have more pressing issues to throw their energies into, instead of holding it up as a litmus test to how empowered one is.

There ARE women who would prefer to work in such an establishment (or a strip club, or as a booth babe, ect.) than flip hamburgers at Mickey D's. And you know, in a way, I can't really say that I blame them, based on the complaints that I heard from my friends who DID choose to flip burgers as a 2nd or 3rd or fill-in job. People do what they can to get by. I don't think that how much one hates Hooters should become a feminist peeing contest.

I *am* feminist (although I'm sure that there will be those that disbelieve that). But I'm also a woman with limited energy, so what I choose to fixate on is not Hooters. As other people have mentioned, it's NEVER the only gig in town, or the only choice that someone has (either in the customer or the employee department). But to have this being made into some kind of litmus test for how anti-patriarchal someone is...bleah. Sometimes it's not all or nothing. :/


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
Wow. So...if I understand correctly, you're saying that child care workers have it far worse than Hooters waitresses. And because you're not seeing a feminist revolution happening in child care, you can't care about this issue.

Furthermore, (if I understand you) you're saying that we, who dislike the sexist Hooters chain, are demanding that this issue become the forefront issue of the movement, that we are assigning a lower priority to all other womens issues.

Is this an accurate description of what you are trying to say? Because it doesn't really make sense to me. Like Bleu said, there are plenty of issues. The levels of urgency vary. But this is a thread about _HOOTERS_...which explains why we're focused on it.....

Yes. Child care workers, as a group, DO have it far worse than Hooters waitresses. Hours, wages, working conditions, government harassment, benefits, respect. Yet, I would argue that they actually are one of the classes of people that prop up our economy. Imagine the havoc if one day every single child care worker decided to do a sick-out in your city. Now, imagine what would happen if every "Hooters Girl" did. Yet the child care workers are not even given the compensation that the waitress-with-a-side-of-T&A is given.

And while I have not heard that Hooters should become the platform issue of NOW in this thread, I have heard implications that the people who didn't agree or really didn't care about Hooters were somehow "not getting" how women are objectified in our society. Bull.

In my personal observance (which again, is only MY PERSONAL observance), people will trip their grandmothers to be first in line for a rally about Hooters, or about Victoria's Secret ads, or any other flashy thing--yet not so many are interested in the other non-sexy "women's work" professions. I experienced that bias first hand. Granted, you have the "classic" feminists who might have a conflict of interest in getting child care workers a living wage (because it does have a direct, powerful effect on working parents, I understand that). But *in my experience* I could not even get lip service support. And the people I worked with at the time, well, let's just say that they wouldn't relate much to the groups on my campus. These were older ladies, no college education, and/or limited English skills. But I thought, as women, that we could all help each other. Since I had a foot in both worlds (the philosophy side and the labor side) I thought it'd be pretty easy to bridge the gap.

It wasn't.

And when one's feminist quotient seems to be tied to how much you get riled up at things like Hooters, then I get really angry and resentful, because it smacks of the condescending brush-off I got at those groups before. Feminism is about more that T&A consumerism and abortion. I don't like it when people seem to think that because I am neutral towards Hooters, I am less of an aware woman. Because, sister, that just isn't so.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
I freely admit to being grumpy about this issue, because as I said, I hear crap like this all the time from people who claim to be feminist, but *got laughed in my face or brushed off when I appealed to who I thought were my "sisters" for help on a very real issue that DOES hurt a lot of women on both sides of the professional fence.* I get POed when I see such indignation on a wide scale about a sideshow yet near silence (or better yet, BLAME) about an issue that harms a great deal more women (as well as keep them in their "place")when all is said and done.

first, I really don't understand what is inspring your rabid rants about the so-called "feminist pissing ground" that this discussion has allegedly become. I dont see feminists judging or attacking one another, just arguing over wether or not Hooters is sexist, which to me seems like a ridiculous thing to debate, but whatever.

I do want to address the comment above, though. You are bringing up your pet issue again, and telling us again that it is more important to focus on that. Why don't you start another thread addressing this concern? (assuming you havent already --I havent seen it.) This thread is about HOOTERS.

I am concerned that you think other feminists don't care about your child care worker oppression thingy. Of course feminists care about child care workers! I do! I just don't want to have this talk derailed. It doesn't have to be one or the other. Telling us that you have a "real issue that DOES hurt women" isn't going to help your cause, either.

If you don't like being brushed off and told your issue is worthless, don't do it to others.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
And when one's feminist quotient seems to be tied to how much you get riled up at things like Hooters, then I get really angry and resentful, because it smacks of the condescending brush-off I got at those groups before. Feminism is about more that T&A consumerism and abortion. I don't like it when people seem to think that because I am neutral towards Hooters, I am less of an aware woman. Because, sister, that just isn't so.

(I x posted with you before.)

Hmm. well, I just don't have the same experience with feeling judged as you do. I am sorry that I cannot relate because it makes it hard to sympathise when I can't imagine how you're feeling. I guess I'm thick skinned about something, hooray! If I'm being judged for not caring about every single popular feminist issue then I have totally missed it.

Anyway, peace. I don't think your'e a bad person or a bad feminist for not thinking Hooters isnt The Devil. I think Hooters totally sucks because I think objectification of women in the mainstream sucks. But feminism is an umbrella ideology...there are all types of feminists and that's valid. If a person believes that objectification of women is ....._empowering_ to women, for example, then that's their perogative! I disagree, but I don't have any desire to make someone I disagree with feel like shit. I just want them to think about it. Thats what a discussion is...sharing ideas about a topic. So if I hurt your feelings please forgive me because it's not personal. At all.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

no.

No, no, no.

But -- sorry boston, others -- I am too freaking burnt out explaining women's issues to even TRY explaining this.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

It's simply impossible to talk about everything all at once. I think that's what went wrong here. If we can just stay on the topic of Hooters for this thread that will make an intelligent discussion possible.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
...I take umbrage at some of the snide and patronizing remarks about people who DON'T think (on the grand scale of things) that Hooters is a big deal.

Well, how do you take all the many posters who have made snide remarks about the feminist POV in this thread?

And personally, I think if you are going to make a charge like this, you ought to be able to back it up with a few examples, but I can see how you would want to avoid doing so, because it would be very personally confrontational, to say nothing of time-consuming. Although I, too, HATE that more-feminist-than-thou crap, I don't see that happening in this thread. I see a handful of determined posters making the feminist argument to _non_-feminists (or anti-feminists), not to _other_ feminists.

Personally, I think you are making a red herring argument in bringing up your (interesting and important) issue with childcare labors issues. It's plainly outside the scope of this thread. I think it's a [email protected] shame your attempt got rebuffed, though I'm not surprised, because IME one should never underestimate people's capacity to be blind to oppressions they contribute to. I think it's a shame unto itself, and I think it's a shame because your experience has driven you straight into the arms of the opposition.

I don't think you are in a place to hear my critique as anything but "patronizing," but IMO a feminist argument to this thread would go something more along the lines of "*Hooters ins't my tippy-top issue because we all make our deals with the patriarchy. Although Hooters is a flashy example of objectifiction, I am more concerned with unglamorous, unpublicized labor issues in childcare, which has for more impact on workers in the daycare sector and the families that consume their services*." See, same issues as you talk about, but without attacking, dismissal, or derailment. Use of the phrase "tippy-top" is at your discretion, of course. Not everyone can be feminist enough for that.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

You know, I could have just posted a comment to the effect of rolling my eyes and saying that I was too mad or whatever to explain things to people who don't get it.

Instead, I explained why Hooters is essentially a non-issue for me personally, and why I wouldn't go there (which, I believe was the point of the OP, getting those opinions, right?). And then I responded to the fact that feminism *had* been brought into the discussion (NOT by me, I might add), and why I felt the way I did about that.

Frankly, I was responding to stuff in the thread that had already happened, so please don't blame or accuse me of "sidetracking" the thread.

But hey, you're right. I'll take my "pet issue thingy" elsewhere.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
I'll take my "pet issue thingy" elsewhere.

Good idea.


----------



## mommykof5 (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

Also for us it is a BIG plus cause it is one of the Allergy safe resturants
We also have a child with severe allergy issues. Most restruants will not accmodate us in a way the my son can safley eat but Hooters does. Since he cannot eat wheat or eat anything that has touched wheat we order "naked" wings. I explain the allergy and they accmodate it. The cook stopped and washed everything down when he came to our order. He washed the counter ect... When another customer who was sitting by us asked why his food was taking a bit longer I overheard our waitress say" We have a small child visiting us today who has special dietary needs. We want him to enjoy his visit with us as well as you so if you will allow our chef to prepare his meal in a manner safe for him we will have yours prepared with the same care." Our waitress was very nice and the cook brought the wings over himself. Yes we go there and yes we leave a very nice tip for their work. I have had the conversation about their manner of dress with my children. I want them to know everyone sees things differently and even if we don't agree with it we can respect anothers point of veiw.


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

I voted "no and never will." I will not give my money to anyone who exploits others (women, children, men or animals) for profit and entertainment. Not Hooters, not Barnum and Bailey, not Wal-Mart, Merry Maids, or Tutor Time.
I'm also vegan, so that could do it right there









I'm totally missing why Tigerchild is being attacked. I can understand not wanting to stray way OT, but I don't think her OP did that. I think her mentioning her issue was relevant to her answer to the poll


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmb123*
I'm totally missing why Tigerchild is being attacked.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

To me, it's not about the waitresses. They are just making a living, and I don't hold that against them any more than I hold it against a sex worker. I consider myself an ardent and uncomprimising feminist, but I'm not anti-sex when it is women who make the choice to use their sexuality to their own financial advantage. I may wish they would make other choices, but we don't live in wish. We live in reality, and in reality, sex sells. The issue I have with Hooters is that to me, this is just not a family concept. I would not want my sons to call women's breasts "hooters," so why would I take them to a place that calls them that? As I said earlier, the whole concept is just skeevey and not appealing to me personally.

Now, I did work as a barteneder and a waitress all through college and off and on afterward for a few years. I worked in Panama City beach at Schooners on the beach and in the day time we did wear shorts over bikinis. But that was also how our customers dressed as they were coming up off the beach. At night when there was more of a bar atmosphere, we had to wear our t-shirts, but honestly the uniform as most of us interpreted it wasn't more than what HG wear, and without the funky pantyhose. BUT, if we wanted we could wear knee-length shorts and a loosely fitting shirt. The concept was "beach bar," not "boobie bar." It's hard to explain this without seeming hypocritical, because to me it's just not about the girls, it's about the concept and the way it's presented. The best word I can think of to explain it is "inappropriate."


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*









And.....


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, I just went back an re-read Tigercild's posts and frankly I don't disagree with anything she said. I think if you read her words as if she were all in a huff that anyone would bother to worry about crap like Hooters, then you might be offended. But I just took her as saying "Yeah Hooters is not great but I've got bigger fish to fry." Because this was, after all, a thread asking us each about our _personal_ opinion about and rationale behind visiting or not visiting a Hooters. The context of the thread was not "Make a *totally objective* statement about Hooters and where it fits into the feminist priority totem pole." I don't see why bringing other issues in for perspective should be a problem. People do it all the time.


----------



## duckat (Jan 10, 2005)

We've taken our son to Hooters. They have awesome salads, which is why dh goes, and I like their wings. Plus they have Newcastle on tap. Yum. My roommate in college worked at Hooters...they were really great about working with her school/lab schedule, so she had a good experience working for them.
FWIW, I've seen a number of body types at Hooters...tall & scrawny, traditional hotties, chubbier types, etc.
Each time we've gone with ds, they've made a huge fuss over him. Last time he got crayons and a balloon. When we went as part of a big group from a TV crew when ds was about 8 mo old, they gave him a cute orange rubber duckie that he still loves.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

No no no.

It is a non-issue for us as neither myself nor my dh have ever eaten at Hooters because of the way that it markets itself and the women who work there. There is one that we drive by several times a week and going in has never even crossed my mind.

BJ
Barney & Ben


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I voted no, and wouldn't. We're vegetarian anyway, but we also have lots of other options, and therefore wouldn't choose Hooters. If I went to visit my husband at work and we had to eat out, and there was just a Hooters, then I guess we'd go if there was something we could eat. I don't think my 4 and a half year old son would be damaged.

We just walked by a Hooters the other night, and I have to say, generally I see beefy crew-cutted guys who are a little wasted walking out of there and getting into SUV's. That scares me (not that it doesn't happen at other restaurants) more than the scantily clad waitresses.

I had a thought when we walked by as well.......do you know why they wear thick pantyhose with the shorts? I am guessing that it would violate health code to have on shorts that short around food.........









I made a lot of money waitressing with my parts covered and unadvertised. I am sure that the waitresses have to fend off more drunk guys than in most other places. But some people are able to do that with a "no big deal" attitude. It would bug me.

I went to one once for a retirement party. It was fine, everyone was nice, but I couldn't eat much. But I like beer.

L.

There is a place near me called Honeyhole Sandwiches. Now, there's a name.


----------



## Leakyboobs (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.


:LOL


----------



## simply me (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi all...

we have a hooters close by & my hubby goes with the guys after work etc. we go & take our kids because we like the food they serve. i am not saying i agree with the dress code of the emplyees for me personally but those girls chose to work their so it is ultimatly their choice. my kids love to go & we always have a great time. the girls love to fuss over my son & he eats it up!!


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

haven't been there and don't plan to go with or without kids


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

Nope.

But I'm so over the Great American Boob Obession.

I'm fine with nudity, fine with sexuality. I'm fine with sex workers.

I am TIRED of tits. :LOL Tired of sex being used to sell things.

It isn't the biggest deal in the world. I don't boycott Hooters. On the other hand, given other choices to eat equally bad food, I'd choose somewhere that wasn't about breasts.


----------



## Monkeybutt (Apr 26, 2005)

no way!!


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Bumping.

http://www.oneangrygirl.net/hooters_cameras.html

Do you really want to be supporting that?

Are the wings THAT good?


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

WE go to Hooters ALOT and take the boys ! Yes, they look and like it ! And I must admit I do too (I am openly bi), so it's all good. Plus, the food is great!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

That article is about one franchise owner. It is bad, but is not at all indicative of the corporation.

It needs to be, and apparently is, being addressed on the appropiate (single person) level.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:

Originally Posted by mama ganoush
i don't ever want my daughter thinking it is ok to wear pantyhose with shorts. period.
:LOL :LOL :LOL

...oh cmon, what about the BIG WHITE slouch socks with the L.A. Gear shoes...if that doesn't turn you on...I don't know what does!

Anyway, no, I am staunchly against Hooters and places like it...I could pull out my old Sociology papers to launch into a huge description of why...but the main 2 reasons are that we are vegan, so what is the point? ...and secondly, breasts were not put here to sell chicken wings..

I am all about sensuality, beauty, sexiness, etc...but to me, um, hooters does not reflect ANY of that, in any way, shape or form, and to me, places like that are part of the reason why women are asked to breastfeed in the bathroom----how DARE anyone look at breasts in any other way than spilling out of a clinging white top with orange letters while bending over your table to refill your beer pitcher?

EW.

I wouldn't like, openly protest hooters or anything (except maybe for animal rights reasons)...and hey, if you wanna work there, more power to ya or whatever (I guess) ...
...but I don't plan on going...ever....or taking my children there...


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy*
:LOL :LOL :LOL

...oh cmon, what about the BIG WHITE slouch socks with the L.A. Gear shoes...if that doesn't turn you on...I don't know what does!

Anyway, no, I am staunchly against Hooters and places like it...I could pull out my old Sociology papers to launch into a huge description of why...but the main 2 reasons are that we are vegan, so what is the point? ...and secondly, breasts were not put here to sell chicken wings..

I am all about sensuality, beauty, sexiness, etc...but to me, um, hooters does not reflect ANY of that, in any way, shape or form, and to me, places like that are part of the reason why women are asked to breastfeed in the bathroom----how DARE anyone look at breasts in any other way than spilling out of a clinging white top with orange letters while bending over your table to refill your beer pitcher?

EW.

I wouldn't like, openly protest hooters or anything (except maybe for animal rights reasons)...and hey, if you wanna work there, more power to ya or whatever (I guess) ...
...but I don't plan on going...ever....or taking my children there...


Another Sociology major here









ITA with captain crunchy


----------



## hippiemom2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I have breastfed both of my children at Hooter's. It didn't seem to bother anyone (not that I would have cared anyway). I was also vegan at the time but my dh wasn't and he really likes chicken wings. Plus, the one that we used to go to had great pinball games. I really think it isn't that big of a deal but I am surprised at how many people responded so passionately about it. Only at MDC :LOL

Peace,
Shelbi


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
Bumping.

http://www.oneangrygirl.net/hooters_cameras.html

Do you really want to be supporting that?

Are the wings THAT good?


Supporting what? A sick asshole with a sexual perversion. Of coarse not. Does this mean one supports Old Navy, JCPenney, and a whole bunch of other retail establishments because they had a sicko employed by them doing the same darn thing? Situations like the one you linked above, unfortunately can and could happen *everywhere*.
We all know sex sells. That's unfortunate for some and monetarily rewarding for others. Personally I don't see why boobs have to be JUST for breastfeeding or viewed as JUST sexual objects. I feel they are both sensual and useful. There's a time and place for both.
(I don't like wings but their cobb salad and chicken strips are pretty good, and the money was EXCELLANT)


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

boston, I believe having a bunny tail implies animal and sex toy, whereas wearing short shorts is not a big deal to me (I've seen men and women wear those shorts.. without pantyhoses where I grew up in Aruba). Plus, wearing a shirt that says "Hooters" is like wearing a shirt that says "Breasts" or like my husband when he was in college, a shirt with an arrow pointing down saying "happy place".

Sex is everywhere, whether we like it or not, especially in a society when it's so repressed it's bound to be more of an issue.

My husband, an artist, says that we should have real breasts and men's nudity as well come up more often and it wouldn't be such an issue. My friend who studied in the Netherlands tells me nudity is not a big deal there at all and men and women at her karate class changed clothes in the same room.

I grew up watching Venezuelan cable TV where everything is half-naked butts or tight butts in jeans all the time, during the day, as commercials during cartoons. It doesn't faze me.

I'm not saying that women as commodity is right, and I'm completely against women being exploited or coerced into undressing or selling themselves. Now, if it's their choice and they see it as a way of exerting power (like my husband reminds me, after all, women hold all the cards), then that's their choice.

Some women see it as power.

Whoa! This is longer than I thought. I used to read Playboy, but now that ds is born I haven't and I'm not going to because that is in a way more extreme (personal comfort level). I do find the messages quite degrading and it would work against my desire to teach ds to respect women and their dignity.

Just sharing my opinion here, no hard feelings and I'm not trying to change anybody's opinions -- why would I even try? I don't even want to!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddledebi*
I most likely wouldn't go there or take my daughter there, but there's a lot of reasons: the vegetarian choices are limited, I don't like smoke and noise, AND I don't really want to support a place that is named specifically for a part of the female body that they encourage their waitresses to put on display. I wouldn't ever fight to shut them down or be upset at those who go there, but I have X amount of money to spend on eating out, and can think of a million places I'd rather spend it. I'd rather spend my money in a locally-owned vegetarian restaurant, or in an ethnic restaurant where we can try new flavors, or even in a neighborhood diner. It helps that I live in a big city and restaurants are copious and often cheap -- I just can't imagine when I'd find Hooters the best choice.

So, I guess the issue for me is not "would I refuse to go?" but "why would I ever bother to go?"









:


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

For the panty house and shorts comment that was hilarious.

What is the difference in a woman showing a little T&A to get tips and a woman wearing a power mini-skirt at work to get a little ahead? If it is their choice to do so be it. I think it puts women in more power when they can say I can do this or that, I am in charge. Do we cover our bodies completely to make us as asexual as possible? What benefit is there to gain by hiding our sexuality?

I would rather my kids see HG's than Play Boy, stripping, or TV models. Why? Because most HG's are all real. They are not silicon. They come in all shapes, colors, and sizes.

I would rather my girls work at Hooters than stripping. It is their body. It is in their control. I thought that was one of the points to feminism gaining control over ones body and destiny.

The article is about one franchise, it does not mention that other companies/people have been caught doing the same thing. That is why it is illegal. You can find sick perverts not related to companies doing the same thing.


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
What is the difference in a woman showing a little T&A to get tips and a woman wearing a power mini-skirt at work to get a little ahead? If it is their choice to do so be it. I think it puts women in more power when they can say I can do this or that, I am in charge.[

... I thought that was one of the points to feminism gaining control over ones body and destiny.

Um...I think feminists had something a little different in mind.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
What is the difference in a woman showing a little T&A to get tips and a woman wearing a power mini-skirt at work to get a little ahead?











There ISN'T a difference. That's kind of the POINT.


----------

